# French Campsite recommendations summer holidays



## Dmntart (Jan 3, 2017)

First timers motorhoming abroad looking for south of France campsite recommendations   
For summer holidays,
With 2 teenagers


----------



## Mul (Jan 3, 2017)

Dmntart said:


> First timers motorhoming abroad looking for south of France campsite recommendations
> For summer holidays,
> With 2 teenagers



I can't recommend highly enough "Yelloh! Village". They're usually upper 4*, 5*. Last year we had 17 days in France and the 3 campsites we had planned in between our wilding route were deliberately & exclusively Yelloh!   Our daughter is 11 so not quite your age range however the facilities and swimming and slides keep folks of all ages happy. You get what you pay for and we were sick of rocking up to 1*, 2* campsites. No comparison. Not that cheap however you get what you pay for. There's cheapskates on here who'll wash in the mud :scared: and come out in a rash to avoid paying for a campsite but we mix it up.

English website, easy to book now. We booked 6+months in advance ( No I'm not on commission  )

Camping rental YellohVillage, campsites and caravan parks

HTH :wave:

Chrz Mul.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 3, 2017)

Only one we've been to is this, near Biarritz. All fine....

~ Camping à Biarritz Le Ruisseau des Pyrénées, camping 5 étoiles


----------



## Mul (Jan 3, 2017)

Dmntart said:


> First timers motorhoming abroad looking for south of France campsite recommendations
> For summer holidays,
> With 2 teenagers



Question for you ?

How long have you got an how are you getting to the South? Sounds daft but France is BIG and travelling down can take 2/3 days and double to come back if you bimble. Obviously you can mega overnight and Peage (we have done that too). Keeping off the Peage is far more interesting but all the towns / villages / roundabouts / speed limits add to the day enormously.

Only reason for asking is have you considered the  Portsmouth -> Bilbao / Santander option. Costs more but factor in Petrol and time saved can help ease the Wallet pain. That way you're only 2-3hrs from Pyrenees / Biarritz (traffic & border dependent). 

Some will say you'll miss stuff elsewhere BUT if time is limited and the South is the required destination of choice then a week getting there and back limits your South explore/down time. I know we maximised the most of the Pyrenees last year and didn't want to waste days travelling to get there (waste is a strong word but as nice as the rest of France is it's not where we wanted to spend our time exploring last year).

Chrz Mul.


----------



## Dmntart (Jan 3, 2017)

Planning on 3 weeks in total with 7 days at a campsite


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 3, 2017)

You will have plenty of time to get to the south if only stopping on the campsite for 7 days,I just hope the kids don't get bored on the journey,it's a long drive.
As you will be going during the French school holidays it will be essential to book as they tend to flock to the coast as we do and the full facility sites will be packed.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 4, 2017)

Limeuil on the Dordogne is a truly beautiful place.

There's wild camping available, and a great campsite :

Camping Le Port de Limeuil | Camping 4 étoiles sur les bords de la Dordogne


----------



## clf86ha (Jan 4, 2017)

If you don't fancy the trek south, then Camping Le Cenic at Penestin is fabulous...an amazing pool complex, easy walk to the village/supermarket/market/restaurants and positioned for an easy trip into Nantes for the ile de machines (nantes camping is a great site for that and you get free access to the pool over the road with slides etc) and Brittany and the Loire valley on your doorstep really


----------

